

SimplyUs - The incredibly useful app for couples - c24chan
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/25/simplyus/

======
mnicole
This app is exactly what I was hoping for with Pair, which I saw zero value in
considering it was just a glorified text-messaging app with a less-than-
stellar UI. Excited to try it out.

